# cant open my drives by double click



## ayush rathi (Jul 3, 2007)

hi i m getting auto option while double clicking on my drives n i can't remove my pen drive safely...plz help... scanned both of them n no virus found but it all started when i connected my  pen drive from my friend's pc who was having the same problem..


----------



## gjohnpaull (Jul 3, 2007)

If you are using windows xp. Double click the my computer icon and then go to tools and then Folder options and then go to view and check the following combo boxes show hidden files and folders and hide protected operating system files and the go to Run command and type C: you will see two files such as autorun.ini and setup.exe if you find these files in the hidden form delete it. delete these two files only if they are exist don't delete anyother files do it for all the drives. If it is not deleted go to safe mode and delete it


----------



## ayush rathi (Jul 4, 2007)

tried it but it opens my c drive when i run c: where do i find autorun.ini after that ..????.plz guide


----------



## iceeeeman (Jul 4, 2007)

ayush rathi said:
			
		

> tried it but it opens my c drive when i run c: where do i find autorun.ini after that ..????.plz guide


 
Dude as soon as u type C: in ur run dialog , A new Window appears ..search for autorun.ini ,  AutoRun.exe  there n delete it ..or else u can manually go to c drive n delete autorun.ini n  AutoRun.exe


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 4, 2007)

autorun file may be hidden....make sure you have selected to show hidden files n folder.

This is sure cause of virus.Follow these steps:
1) First restore your system to best know time.This will solve your autorun problem.
2)Turn off system restore.And do online scan.You can find many online scan option here:
*www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=512


----------



## Batistabomb (Jul 4, 2007)

ya man that's exact right step to follow in tools->folder options->view->click for show hidden files and folders and then remove TICK marks for  hide extension for known file types and hide protected operating system files,then type c: in command prompt and delete those 2 entries,or do system restore as ravi 9793 said


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 4, 2007)

try this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54420&highlight=autorun


----------



## kooabs03 (Jul 4, 2007)

i had similar problem, deleted the autorun.inf file (which is hidden) n now its working fine.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 4, 2007)

This is surely due to the existence of autorun.inf or .ini in C:

Remove it as said above.


----------



## ayush rathi (Jul 4, 2007)

tried to check the option show hidden files n folders ...applied it but when i see it it again goes to do not shoh hidden files n folders????


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 5, 2007)

i think u r again hit by some script....
r u able to open orkut,youtube in IE ??

goto run type 'cmd'

in the command prompt type 
c:\>ATTRIB -A -R -S -H HEAP41A

now exit cmd prompt and goto c:
there u will find a folder heap41a try to delete it 
all the files except svhost.exe will be deleted.

now,
goto run and type 'regedit.exe'

goto the location

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE,SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\
CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\SHOWALL

look for DWORD checkedvalue and change its value to 1.
restart ur PC , the problem will be solved
u will now be able to delete the folder heap41a compleatly and also able to see hidden files....

bye


----------



## ayush rathi (Jul 5, 2007)

yes i can open or orkut n their is no heap41a folder


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 5, 2007)

ayush_chh said:
			
		

> goto run and type 'regedit.exe'
> 
> goto the location
> 
> ...




try this part.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 5, 2007)

Can u pls post ur "HijackThis" log file? Download HijackThis from here:

*www.hijackthis.de/


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 5, 2007)

Open Regedit by run.. Then In the HKEY Class Root I think .. The top 1 forget its name as I am in  Linux.now... Search for Drive .... Then in shell change the value to drive or none.. You should now exit the Regedit and problem solved..


----------



## sauravktr (Jul 6, 2007)

start >> run >> Then type    =    regsvr32 /i shell32.dll


Reply if it works


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 6, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Can u pls post ur "HijackThis" log file? Download HijackThis from here:
> 
> *www.hijackthis.de/


Hey..you can analyse hyjackthis report also...great yaar.


----------



## ayush rathi (Jul 6, 2007)

start >> run >> Then type = regsvr32 /i shell32.dll .........no this thing did'nt work  n i also changed the check dword value to 1 thta does'nt helped also...i  mean i was  unable to see my hidden files


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 6, 2007)

Open Regedit by run.. Then In the HKEY Class Root I think .. The top 1 forget its name as I am in Linux.now... Search for Drive .... Then in shell change the value to drive or none.. You should now exit the Regedit and problem solved..


----------



## fannedman (Jul 6, 2007)

ayush_chh said:
			
		

> i think u r again hit by some script....
> r u able to open orkut,youtube in IE ??
> 
> goto run type 'cmd'
> ...


sorry dude this is little bit off topic, but are you form or know guys from sapthagiri college of engineering?????atleast you must be from bangalore right??
I cant believe my virus made it so far!!!! I had a simple idea using winrar and autohotkey, I'm so euphoric ;-D


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 7, 2007)

what else do you do apart from developing *VIRUS*


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ Lolz its a Dword value gets change  No Virus happens with me.. I used this 


> Open Regedit by run.. Then In the HKEY Class Root I think .. The top 1 forget its name as I am in Linux.now... Search for Drive .... Then in shell change the value to drive or none.. You should now exit the Regedit and problem solved..


----------

